# which cork to use on Ice wine bottles?!?



## foursons (Nov 28, 2014)

Hello Everyone.

Okay so Ive been using the same cork since as long I can remember.
its Agglomerate Corks 8X1.5 from RJ

Ive bottled pretty much everything with these cork.

Recently, few customers have been saying that the corks from Ice wine they took were too hard to take out (they broke 2 corkscrew trying...).

So Im lost without knowing the bases of the problem.

Should I be using a different cork for different bottles?

PS regular 750ml bottles have no problem.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 28, 2014)

I use real cork in all 375 ml bottles. Yes I think they might be a bit harder to get out, but I am protecting my ice wine with the best product. *The hard fact*...if people are breaking cork screws pulling out corks, they should buy a decent cork screw instead of cheap stuff. Additionally when folks complain about corks breaking in half they blame cheap corks but in reality it is because the don't insert the worm all the way into the cork before pulling it out or they pull it out on an angle instead of straight out.


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 28, 2014)

+1

I bottled 8 gallons of LaBodega Port several years ago. Half in inexpensive 375ml Splits and the other half in 375ml Bellissima bottles. Used the same cork I always use #9 x 1.75 (1+1) No one has reported any problems with the cork and the bottles always comes back empty!


----------



## foursons (Nov 28, 2014)

Runningwolf said:


> I use real cork in all 375 ml bottles. Yes I think they might be a bit harder to get out, but I am protecting my ice wine with the best product. *The hard fact*...if people are breaking cork screws pulling out corks, they should buy a decent cork screw instead of cheap stuff. Additionally when folks complain about corks breaking in half they blame cheap corks but in reality it is because the don't insert the worm all the way into the cork before pulling it out or they pull it out on an angle instead of straight out.



Thanks Dan,
I guess I will have to inform them.


----------



## roger80465 (Nov 28, 2014)

As an aside, I recently learned that by soaking corks in sulfite solution to sanitize can cause them to stick in the bottle. That answered my question why some of my corks were so difficult to remove. Always learning something new here.


----------



## richmke (Nov 29, 2014)

The neck on 375 ml bottles are slightly smaller than 750 ml bottles. The #9 cork for 750 ml bottles fits similarly as a #8 cork for 375 ml bottles. #9 corks will fit in 375 ml bottles, and be tighter than in a 750 ml bottle.


----------



## foursons (Nov 29, 2014)

richmke said:


> The neck on 375 ml bottles are slightly smaller than 750 ml bottles. The #9 cork for 750 ml bottles fits similarly as a #8 cork for 375 ml bottles. #9 corks will fit in 375 ml bottles, and be tighter than in a 750 ml bottle.



I totally agree, the problem was my supplier gave me #9 rather than #8. 
So I know the solution, time to unscrew the corks and put new ones back in....

But on the good note, Ive found the issue and the solution.

Thanks everyone, couldnt have done it without you guys!!


----------

